# egg share chat - mon August 27th @ 8pm



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi egg share ladies

I have arranged a chat for you as per title

I hope some of you can make it

best wishes

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Em
I will be there!!
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I might be awake. Im due back from Euro disney at about 6am and will have been traveling all night    Just pm me and remind me or i will forget


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

lol

i will have to set a reminder for meself the rate i am going!

I will be in     

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL..and put a reminder in the lister e/s girlies board pleeeeeeeeeeease

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------

